# Loose stools



## Vickiburgin80 (Sep 21, 2017)

My pup is 12 weeks and 3 days now . He has had on and off loose stools for a couple of weeks. One minute they are normal and the next they are loose. There isn't any blood and he had put on a kg in weight in this time.he is energetic and a happy chappy. He has been wormed ( advocate) given by vets. He is on beta puppy food. I really do think it's the food causing it...anybody else had this problem?


----------



## agah83 (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi, we had the same problem with Charlie when he was about 4 months old. Our vet advised to look at the toys and what's around our garden, and see if he was eating/drinking anything that would upset his stomach. We noticed he was drinking stale water from my planters and also chewing off bits of rubber toys. Once we removed those his stools got better but not perfect. Then we stopped feeding him kibble and moved onto raw food diet and I must say he's been better than ever before.


----------

